# troubleshooting manual stryker stretcher



## PopRocks (Jun 22, 2015)

So I'm sitting here at an event with no patients (a little bored) and I'm in a room with a manual stryker stretcher that may or may not be broken. 


The handles at the feet that you pull on to raise / lower the stretcher won't engage, I've pulled on them with all my strength and cannot get them to budge. 






Those red handles just won't move an inch.

Now I'm more familiar with the push button hydraulic variety of stretcher because I'm new and spoiled, but perhaps this stretcher isn't broken, but there is a lock mechanism somewhere I'm missing? 

Is there some other reason the red handles won't move? I'm looking underneath it and I can see what they are trying to do, but I don't want to lose a finger alone in this trailer so I figured I'd open it up to the forums to troubleshoot with me. 

It's also totally possible that they threw this broken stretcher in here with me to use as a cot that can't be adjusted for height.

Thoughts?


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 22, 2015)

I would imagine it's due to no one being on the opposite side. To raiser and lower by yourself I usually use the the side release bar but only when needed to. It's not the best thing for your back. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh if your using those handles keep in mind you have to raise the gurney up then squeeze to release locking latch.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2015)

The gurney has a locking feature where the levers won't engage unless all the weight is taken off of the wheels. So you need to lift up on the gurney as someone else is lifting up from the head of the gurney and then press the red lever. 

There is a red handle on one side of the gurney in the middle that is made for one person raise and lower of the gurney when there is no patient on it.


----------

